# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Référendum d'Initiative Populaire pour les Animaux

## phacélie

https://referendumpourlesanimaux.fr

Soutiens : https://referendumpourlesanimaux.fr/a-propos

----------


## aurore27

rempli et ptg

----------


## phacélie

Des grands patrons réunis par Hugo Clément s'engagent pour un RIP sur la cause animale

https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...e_2129880.html

----------


## phacélie

> 100 000 inscrits en 24 heures sur le site http://referendumpourlesanimaux.fr ! 
> 
> Merci à toutes et tous. Continuez à partager au maximum ! #ReferendumAnimaux


https://twitter.com/RIPanimaux/statu...39880371277824

----------


## Kyt's

Go !

----------


## phacélie

> La barre des 200 000 inscrits est franchie sur http://referendumpourlesanimaux.fr ! Mobilisation incroyable. On continue, merci à toutes et tous.


https://twitter.com/hugoclement/stat...63982438617088

----------


## girafe

Je ne suis pas sure de comprendre a quoi sert de s'inscrire ?
 La première étape ce n'est pas au niveau des 185 parlementaires ? 
C'est pour "prendre de l'avance" en montrant qu'une partie des soutiens de citoyens requis sont déjà là ?

----------


## phacélie

Oui, je pense et aussi  "afin que nous puissions vous joindre et vous tenir informé des suites de l’initiative" https://referendumpourlesanimaux.fr/comment-soutenir

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est surtout pour évaluer le nombre de personnes intéressées puisqu'il en faudra 4 700 000 pour obtenir le referendum

----------


## phacélie

Pour motiver les parlementaires aussi j'imagine avec les chiffes obtenus ( 23 pour l'instant si je compte bien https://referendumpourlesanimaux.fr/parlementaires)

----------


## girafe

Merci pour vos réponses  :Smile:  
Ils ont du faire une mise a jour, je compte 37 personnes sur la page dédiée aux parlementaires

----------


## corinnebergeron

L'essentiel est une les chiffres de augmentent rapidement

----------


## phacélie

Sur BFMTV, Hugo Cément, Loïc Dombreval (entre autres) ont parlé du référendum ce matin : "Comment lutter contre la souffrance animale"


https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1281453453651464192

https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1281477262769037313

----------


## phacélie

Plus de 300 000 personnes déjà inscrites en 11 jours.

----------


## girafe

105 parlementaires ce soir! 
çà a augmenter d'un coup ces derniers jours, je pensais que ce serait plus long pour réunir les 185 mais a ce rythme on y sera avant la fin du mois

----------


## phacélie

Et 2 de plus  ::  107 parlementaires et plus de 350 000 personnes inscrites.

----------


## girafe

116, çà continue d'avancer doucement mais surement
et un peu plus de 375 000 soutiens

----------


## Melodie14000

Rempli et partagé

----------


## phacélie

> *Près des trois quarts des Français sondés favorables à l'organisation d'un référendum sur le droit des animaux*


https://www.francetvinfo.fr/animaux/...e_4058325.html

118 parlementaires et plus de 415 000 inscrits pour le moment.

----------


## phacélie

> l'Ifop n'a observé aucune faiblesse de soutiens pour ce vote au sein dun électorat rural par rapport à un électorat plus urbain, contrairement à certaines idées préconçues.


https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/poli...ion_146303.amp

122 parlementaires et près de 427 000 inscrits pour l'instant.

----------


## girafe

129 parlementaires et 455 000 inscrits.
Lentement mais surement

----------


## phacélie

La barre des 500 000 inscrits a été franchie.

Les lobbys font pression sur les parlementaires ( toujours 129 ) pour qu'ils ne s'engagent pas.




> Face aux pressions des lobbys, les initiateurs du Référendum pour les animaux lancent un appel aux parlementaires dans le Journal du dimanche : 
> 
> « Nayez pas peur du vote des Français ! »
> 
> Dans une interview accordée au Figaro le 12 avril 2019, Gérard Larcher, président du Sénat avait déclaré : « Le référendum dinitiative partagée na pas été conçu comme un instrument contre la démocratie représentative mais comme un outil permettant dintroduire des respirations de démocratie directe dans un système []. » Cest dans cette philosophie, la fidélité desprit de la Constitution et le respect de la représentation nationale qui tient sa légitimité de lélection, que nous avons proposé un référendum dinitiative partagée pour les animaux, en juillet dernier. 
> 
> 
> Sa vocation est de supprimer des souffrances infligées aux animaux qui nont plus lieu dêtre dans une société progressiste. Nos six propositions fortes ont été construites collectivement avec réalisme, pragmatisme, loin du diktat de lémotion, de limmédiateté et de la pression des lobbies.
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...007&__tn__=H-R

----------


## phacélie

Les Français massivement acquis à la cause animale
Selon un sondage Ifop, deux Français sur trois adhèrent aux mesures de défense de la condition animale qui pourraient leur être soumises dans le cadre d'un projet de référendum d'initiative partagée.

https://www.lesechos.fr/politique-so...nimale-1233522

Plus de 560 000 inscrits et 132 parlementaires.

----------


## girafe

Re 131
je n'ai pas vu sur leurs pages par exemple un modèle de courrier pour les parlementaires çà pourrait être bien 
Il y a les sénatoriales dans un mois juste, peut être l'occasion de réunir de nouveaux soutiens

----------


## phacélie

Pression des lobbies/des électeurs appartenant à l'un d'eux pour le parlementaire qui s'est désisté, probablement.

Pour la lettre, il est possible de s'inspirer de l'exposé des motifs https://referendumpourlesanimaux.fr/proposition-de-loi, du récent sondage d'IPSOS, de ses convictions personnelles peut-être plus axées sur tel ou tel des articles de loi proposés, des articles de presse...
De toutes façons, comme rappelé dans celui-ci d'aujourd'hui : https://www.ladepeche.fr/amp/2020/08...in-9034904.php 




> "Le combat se focalise sur le cap des 185 parlementaires. On les laisse venir, on n’a pas de date-butoir. D’ici septembre, on sera plus offensif, on ira les chercher un par un pour leur demander s’ils souhaitent ou non soutenir ce projet", expliquait Hugo Clément, lors du passage du cap des 500 000 signatures.

----------


## girafe

138 ce soir  :Smile: 
Et 620 000 inscrits 
c'est pas mal en 2 mois pile je trouve

----------


## phacélie

Malgré la multiplication des actions de lobbying des représentants des chasseurs et syndicats d’éleveurs 
https://www.liberation.fr/france/202...eneres_1798835
143 parlementaires soutiennent le RIP et plus de 670 000 personnes sont inscrites.

----------


## phacélie

140 parlementaires maintenant, les pressions continuent...

Le député Loïc Dombreval a adressé à tous ses collègues parlementaires un courrier afin de les interpeller sur la forte attente des Français :





> *APPEL À MOBILISATION ! 
> **
> Les défenseurs des chasses les plus cruelles et de l'élevage intensif cherchent à empêcher le Référendum pour les animaux par tous les moyens.
> 
> *
> *Après les menaces et pressions adressées par mail et téléphone aux parlementaires qui soutiennent le RIP, certains groupes envisagent de se rendre physiquement dans leur permanence ce samedi 12 septembre. 
> 
> *
> *Nous devons soutenir ces parlementaires qui ont le courage de résister face aux lobbys !*
> ...


La suite à lire ici https://www.facebook.com/referendump...0933?__tn__=-R

----------


## phacélie

Alors maintenant les opposants au RIP, vont  jusqu'à essayer d'intimider les parlementaires qui le soutiennent à leur domicile  :: 
https://twitter.com/FDSEA21/status/1307043897189728259

C'est peut-être à cause de ça, il y a encore un parlementaire qui s'est désisté, 139 maintenant...

Pour l'instant 704 000 personnes se sont inscrites.

----------


## girafe

770 000 personnes,  belle augmentation ces derniers jours
et 142 parlementaires

----------


## superdogs

C'est fait de mon côté, il y a quelques jours

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Fait aujourd'hui

----------


## girafe

Il y a maintenant un groupe écologiste au sénat et parmi eux quelques nouveaux élus 
de futurs soutiens du RIP j'espère

----------


## phacélie

Ça bouge peu pour les parlementaires, enfin, il y en a un de plus puis un de moins etc :/ 142 aujourd'hui.
Après tout, c'est peut-être pas plus mal, ça laisse plus de temps aux personnes pour s'inscrire et atteindre le nombre requis dans les délais : 807 000 inscrits environ en ce moment.

----------


## phacélie

«Nous avons un devoir moral à l’égard des animaux» https://www.lopinion.fr/edition/poli...ux-agir-226049

Quasiment 825 000 personnes inscrites mais encore un parlementaire qui s'est désisté...

Une lettre à télécharger et imprimer et la liste des parlementaires là :
https://www.fondationbrigittebardot....endum-animaux/

----------


## girafe

830 000 personnes
mais rien ne bouge coté parlementaires, des mois que çà stagne alors que çà avait démarré fort

----------


## phacélie

Un peu plus de 910 000 inscrits et 146 parlementaires, ça augmente lentement mais ça progresse.

----------


## girafe

921 000 personnes et 149 parlementaires

----------


## phacélie

https://www.change.org/p/référendum-...tion_dashboard



151 parlementaires soutiennent le projet, plus de 922 000 personnes inscrites.

----------

